# my Chadfish account has underwhelming Tinder success



## rawdogprince (Apr 3, 2021)

Using Miro's pics. I got 30 matches on the first day then it slowed down to like 10 a day. Most girls don't respond. And about half the ones who do respond stop responding at some point. And most girls take hours to respond. Some girls agree to hang out or smash but give me the snapchat treatment and won't even give me their number.

Yes I can message some girls retarded stuff and they will eat it up and of course I can always find a willing girl to come straight over for sex but it's never an attractive girl and never my first choice. I also have to message dozens and most girls want to be taken on dates first.

This is brutal as fuck because even Chad's have it way too hard. My real pictures swiping on gay men gets me way more matches/messages. It's fucking brutal out there.

Basically if you like women, dating/sex is a joke even if you're a Chad. You will still get rejected a lot and need to jestermax most women.

It's fucking lame.



And Chad's Tinder "like" card is only at 44 after having the account for 3 days. My real one was at 99 in an hour with gay men.


----------



## Hozay (Apr 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 3, 2021)

@Chadlite Rutherford Brutal even Gigachads can't get a text back from these entitled thots.


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 4, 2021)

Dont you think by now that women are gonna catch on to chadfishing lol,not sure why you're surprised tbh.


----------



## rawdogprince (Apr 4, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Dont you think by now that women are gonna catch on to chadfishing lol,not sure why you're surprised tbh.


don't think it's that. girls just aren't interested in guys man. They've all been with plenty of Chads and brains are fried from instagram likes.


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Apr 4, 2021)

You probably trying to rush into sex too fast or this chadfish doesnt have good IRL appeal


----------



## rawdogprince (Apr 4, 2021)

NEETard said:


> You probably trying to rush into sex too fast or this chadfish doesnt have good IRL appeal




right....


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Apr 4, 2021)

rawdogprince said:


> right....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea they probably know thats a chadfish jfl you must think women have never seen catfishes before


----------



## Doober (Apr 4, 2021)

rawdogprince said:


> don't think it's that. girls just aren't interested in guys man. They've all been with plenty of Chads and brains are fried from instagram likes.


Their sex drives are almost non existent as well


----------



## rawdogprince (Apr 4, 2021)

Doober said:


> Their sex drives are almost non existent as well




Yeah looksmaxing is pointless. Even Chads have lower SMV than a 3/10 foid.


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 4, 2021)

rawdogprince said:


> don't think it's that. girls just aren't interested in guys man. They've all been with plenty of Chads and brains are fried from instagram likes.


The Paradox of Choice ,yes,that could also be the case here tbh.After all more than 30% of Gen Z women today identify as LGBT
a lot of them either seem Asexual or just uninterested in men.


----------



## rawdogprince (Apr 4, 2021)

lilymaymac has insane SMV despite having the body of a 9 year old boy. It's fucking sad how onesided life is. Women have all the power. Men are fucking pathetic cucks.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 4, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> @Chadlite Rutherford Brutal even Gigachads can't get a text back from these entitled thots.


Haven't I and Amnesia told you guys this already?

6 million times



NEETard said:


> Yea they probably know thats a chadfish jfl you must think women have never seen catfishes before



Quit coping you subhuman 

Me and Amnesia get accued of using fake profiles on dating apps, and girls will still ghost us after proving we are real on Snapchat

The cope is over, online dating is near death

Im going to whip the fuck out of you until you realize the severity of this siutation, yes Chad is struggling to get a date online in 2021, this means the chance of you landing a date with a turbo landwhale is 1/300485


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Apr 4, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Haven't I and Amnesia told you guys this already?
> 
> 6 million times
> 
> ...


Youre truecel stfu


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Apr 4, 2021)

miroslav is the most used model for chadfishing experiements and he is by far the most successful one

women can simply reverse google search making this thread mean jack shit


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 4, 2021)

use a chadlite that is not know much / low insta followers
will work better


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 4, 2021)

Lots of coping ITT

Sexual inflation has gone off the rails in 2021. At this point I wouldn't be surprised if by 2023 we see a PSL 6 complaining about being a 25 year old virgin on youtube because women only want terachad.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 4, 2021)

Lol you guys just doing realise that women can tell when a man's not real and a chadfish

My curry mate got 150 likes in 3 weeks which is 50 a week, and he got women to text him first and responding to him

Women can simply tell when a man's to be perfect to be real and I'm sure they've seen this dude heaps of times anyways and realized hes some model.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 4, 2021)

Ugh. All the hot women are claimed. The hot ones on Tinder are just there for reminders, orbiters, and what-ifs. They already have a bf.


----------



## rawdogprince (Apr 4, 2021)

he only got 5 matches this round of swiping lol. All sub 5s.


----------



## Doober (Apr 4, 2021)

Its all about ogremaxxing and rapemaxxing. Things are going back to real life stolen moments. Gotta get that ho to take a ride or go on a walk then RAPE THEM


----------



## Doober (Apr 4, 2021)

Doober said:


> Its all about ogremaxxing and rapemaxxing. Things are going back to real life stolen moments. Gotta get that ho to take a ride or go on a walk then RAPE THEM


PROTIP FOR YOU YOUNG UP AND COMERS: if she thinks ur attractive enuf to be alone with she won't make a big deal about the rape and will want to do it again


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 4, 2021)

Doober said:


> PROTIP FOR YOU YOUNG UP AND COMERS: if she thinks ur attractive enuf to be alone with she won't make a big deal about the rape and will want to do it again


It's not rape if she wants it


----------



## Doober (Apr 4, 2021)

africancel said:


> It's not rape if she wants it


EXACTLY. And it's not cheating for her if she has a boyfriend. Win win


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 4, 2021)

legit


----------



## Lihito (Apr 14, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> The Paradox of Choice ,yes,that could also be the case here tbh.After all more than 30% of Gen Z women today identify as LGBT
> a lot of them either seem Asexual or just uninterested in men.


JFL at progressives believing Being gay is genetic while there are studies proving its also enviroment.

AKA common sense is if you push LGBT and give children to gay couples , The children Will eaither be bisexual degenerates or gay


----------



## Lihito (Apr 14, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Haven't I and Amnesia told you guys this already?
> 
> 6 million times
> 
> ...


Sooooo, nichemaxxin irl ? Library? Personal trainer? What can we do ? Is it truly over in real life to? Social circle maxx? Hobbies?


----------



## Lihito (Apr 14, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Lots of coping ITT
> 
> Sexual inflation has gone off the rails in 2021. At this point I wouldn't be surprised if by 2023 we see a PSL 6 complaining about being a 25 year old virgin on youtube because women only want terachad.


True. I think natural order will colapse one day and we Will se The return of common sense and People coming back to normality


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 14, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Sooooo, nichemaxxin irl ? Library? Personal trainer? What can we do ? Is it truly over in real life to? Social circle maxx? Hobbies?



Either have a social circle or work a job that will put you around women

> Personal Trainer
> Bartender
> Social Media Influencer 
> Hobbies that include women, maybe rock climbing? Or Cross Fit ?
> Male Stripper? ( Degenerate and requires Chad looks )

Personally Im just going to get shredded and try to get a gym girl, Im not changing my high paying career for a foid


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 16, 2021)

You guys aren't chadfishing properly if you think chads or even chadlites aren't able to get shit on demand on Tinder. From what I see this account was set up so poorly anyone could spot it as fake without any experience. The fact that you still got as many matches and snapchats as you did is because girls were so thirsty that on the off chance you were actually real, they'd be down.

I know several chads, and just chadlites, with 999+ match badges who can get sex from college girls like an amazon prime subscription.
The difference with people who have ascended here is that they really can't have the same mindset as someone who has _always_ had positive reinforcement from girls their entire life.


----------



## loksr (Apr 24, 2021)

"girls' sex drives are so low....."
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT HAHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 26, 2021)

rawdogprince said:


> even Chad's have it way too hard


Incels: all girls are Whores

also incels: its too hard to get girls 

If all girls are whores then it would be very very Easy but its the opposite. All men are whores who take what they can get.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 26, 2021)

Doober said:


> Their sex drives are almost non existent as well


Thats not true from personal experience


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 26, 2021)

africancel said:


> It's not rape if she wants it


a man of culture


----------



## IndianJock (Jul 18, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Lol you guys just doing realise that women can tell when a man's not real and a chadfish
> 
> My curry mate got 150 likes in 3 weeks which is 50 a week, and he got women to text him first and responding to him
> 
> Women can simply tell when a man's to be perfect to be real and I'm sure they've seen this dude heaps of times anyways and realized hes some model.





DesperadoRatado said:


> miroslav is the most used model for chadfishing experiements and he is by far the most successful one
> 
> women can simply reverse google search making this thread mean jack shit


Yea exactly, unknown chads still get 99+ in a few hours. Had girls simpin on Bumble. Tinder is dogshit also


----------

